

Ask HN: Why Can't AeroFS find engineers? - aidenn0

I've seen the job add for AeroFS on HN a lot of times.  Are they hiring a lot of people, or are they just not finding anybody?
======
yurisagalov
We're hiring a lot of people :)

From the posting:

    
    
      "Our team is small (there are six of us today) and we're looking to double 
       it in the near future."
    

More importantly, we're pretty selective about the type of people we want to
hire and the type of team we want to build, so finding the right people is
very important to us.

~~~
davidcollantes
I understand you are hiring "a lot of people", but your submissions to HN are
too close to each other, imho.

Off topic, from <http://www.aerofs.com/signup>, "early beta?" Your first post
to HN happened almost one and a half years ago... ;-)

~~~
yurisagalov
you're probably right regarding the posts to HN being too close to each other.
I'll scale them back.

A year and a half ago the product was in early alpha ;) In that time we've
revisited and redone a lot of components that have unfortunately kept us in
beta longer than we would've liked (we've gotten rid of the virtual drive,
rewritten some of our syncing algorithms, and are working on another major re-
factor based on user feedback now).

